# Schaltnetzteilausgang hat 210V AC gegen Erde



## da_vadda (3 März 2008)

Guten Abend!

Bei einer Messung an einem Phoenix Schaltnetzteil 24V DC 1A (Primär 230V ohne PE), 24V ungeerdet, zeigte sich folgendes Verhalten:

Ausgang + gegen - gemessen 24V. Soweit ok
+ gegen PE gemessen 210 VAC!
- gegen PE gemessen 210 VAC!

Daraufhin habe ich den - mit PE verbunden und die Spannung sank auf 0V.
Meines Wissens nach darf so etwas nicht vorkommen.

Wie kann das sein? 
Laut Datenblatt sind Eingang und Ausgang galvanisch getrennt?
Das Gerät wurde erst vor einer Woche montiert.


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2008)

TN-Netz, TT-Netz, IT-Netz ??????????


----------



## da_vadda (3 März 2008)

Gerätedefekt schließe ich aus.
Habe das Ganze in der Werkstatt simuliert: diesmal 90 V AC gegen Erde.

Die besagten 24 V speisen 2 aktive Trennverstärker und eine "ERMA - Anzeige"
Aus welchem Grund man diese 3 Teile mit Spannung ohne Erdverbindung versorgt weis ich nicht.
Die übrige Steuerspannung (230V AC ) ist geerdet.....


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2008)

also galvanisch getrennt heißt ja, ne, nich potentialgebunden ... klingt komisch, is aber so ... wenn ich nu daher komme und sage: hier, da hammer jetz zwischen zwei definierten leitern 24 gleich, dann hab ich da zwischen den beiden definierten leitern 24 gleich, oder? aber das sagt ja nu noch nix darüber aus, welchen potentialunterschied ich zu nem anderen, meine zwei leiters nich beeinflußenden potential habe, oders?


----------



## Sockenralf (3 März 2008)

Hallo,

kann es sein, daß das eine "Antennenmessung" war?
Schließlich hingen die 24V ja "in der Luft".

Schon mal den Strom gemessen, der jetzt auf dem Minus-Erdungsdraht fließt?
Der wird wahrscheinlich gar nicht meßbar sein.




MfG


----------



## da_vadda (3 März 2008)

Denn Unterschied potentialgetrennt / gebunden brauchen wir nicht diskutierten.

Meine Frage lautet, wie kommen 210 V* AC* an den* DC Ausgang?*
Auf dieses Phänomen sind wir erst gestoßen, nach dem mein Kollege von diesen "24 V" einen Stromschlag bekam.....


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2008)

welchen messwert ergab denn die DC-messung?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 März 2008)

da_vadda schrieb:


> ...nach dem mein Kollege von diesen "24 V" einen Stromschlag bekam.....


Vielleicht war dein Kollege geladen*ROFL* ?

Das durch Kopplung eine Wechselspannung übertragen wird ist wohl irgendwie denkbar. Aber das die Energie für einen Stromschlag ausreicht? Wenn du dir sicher bist dass dein Kollege wirklich richtig Strom geleckt hat, solltest du mal den Hersteller befragen. Ansonsten, was spricht dagegen, die 24V zu erden, oder eine Isolationsüberwachung ein zu bauen? In der Industrie ist das ja wohl ohnehin Vorschrift. Ob es generell gilt, weiss ich nicht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## da_vadda (3 März 2008)

Ich denke mal ein "starkes Gribbeln" in der Hand kann / darf man als Stromschlag bezeichnen.

Das Problem wurde bereits durch Erdung behoben.

Es interessiert mich nur, warum ich diese hohe Wechselspannung sekundärseitig messen kann, obwohl eine galvanische Trennung zwischen Ein - und Ausgang laut Datenblatt vorliegt


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2008)

Galvanisch getrennt ist das ja eigentlich nur solange, bis jemand da anlangt und somit eine Verbindung herstellt. Ich denke mal, dein Kollege hat da faktisch als Erde fungiert. Die Frage ist, ob er mit einer Hand dort dran war und mit der anderen am Geländer etc. Kann auch einfach nur die Ableitung eines Kondensators sein, wenn der groß genug ist, kann das auch heftig zucken.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 März 2008)

Hallo Michael,



da_vadda schrieb:


> I..Es interessiert mich nur, warum ich diese hohe Wechselspannung sekundärseitig messen kann, obwohl eine galvanische Trennung zwischen Ein - und Ausgang laut Datenblatt vorliegt


Stell dir das Netzteil mal als blackbox/Vierleiter vor. Primär ist ein Pol geerdet, sekundär ist nichts geerdet. Zwischen allen Polen befinden sich kleine Kapazitäten, bedingt durch die enge räumliche Anordnung der Bauteile. Selbst wenn diese Kapazitäten noch so klein sind, wird sich auf der galvanisch getrennten Sekundärseite gegenüber dem PE ein Potenzial einstellen, welches mit einem hochohmigen Voltmeter zu messen ist.

Der beschriebene Stromschlag lässt sich damit allerdings nicht erklären, denke ich.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## SPS_Perfektionist (7 März 2008)

Um welches Gerät handelt es sich denn? Mini Power, Step Power?
Ich denke mal, die C's sind da absichtlich drin, zur Funkentstörung (Y-Kondensatoren), da Schaltnetzteile HF erzeugen.
Eigentlich sind die zwischen Netz und Gehäuse bzw. PE, aber da das Netzteil  keine PE-Klemme hat, zwischen Netz und 24V-Klemmen.
Die lassen hochohmig gemessen die AC durch. In der Werkstatt dann mit etwas niederohmigen Meßgerät? deshalb nur 90V. Wenn Du niederohmig mißt, mit Belastungswiderstand  bzw. Duspol, wird  diese  Spannung zusammenbrechen  (immer vorausgesetzt, das Netzteil hat keinen Defekt). Je nach Erdung der Person kann man da schon mal einen Stromfluß spüren
-> das Kribbeln. 
Und immer dran denken: Wer misst, misst Mist!


----------

